# Brian Hill officially out as Magic Coach



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He will be offered a job within the organization.

LINK



> ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) -- Brian Hill is out as the Orlando Magic's coach after two consecutive losing seasons and a first-round sweep in this year's playoffs, an official in the NBA said Wednesday.
> 
> Hill and the club were still negotiating his exit, and it was not clear whether he resigned or was fired, said the official, who spoke to The Associated Press on condition of anonymity because the situation was not entirely resolved. The Magic were prepared to offer Hill another job with the team, the official said.



I don't anticipate any Magic fans being too upset with this, I know I'm not.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

:djparty::djparty::djparty::djparty::djparty:
:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: 
:wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana:
:bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana:


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sport...home-headlines

Not glad to see him go, but the Magic better have at least some idea as to who they want -- wouldn't it be nice if Billy Donovan came down from Gainseville? Don't think that's going to happen, but let me tell you all who the next great coach in the NBA is going to be.

Brian Shaw. I've followed him ever since he left Orlando, and let me tell you, he's got all the tools to be a great floor general and I think I even heard Woody Paige mentioned him on Around the Horn the other day (yeah..I don't know how big of an endorsement Paige is, but I'm pretty confident in this situation). I think you bring in former player. Most people will contend that JVG is Orlando's guy, but I don't the Magic hire a guy who deliberately slows down the pace of games -- the very philosophy that Hill and the front office were fighting over. The Front office wanted to play more up-tempo, while Hill wanted to slow the game down and feed the post.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

There is a Basketball God after all. :allhail: :yay:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Brian Hill leaves Orlando
Stan Van Gundy declines Indiana...
Stan Van Gundy chooses Orlando?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That would be the right Van Gundy if we're hiring one. I'd stay away from Jeff Van Gundy and Rick Carlisle for sure. Donovan would be good, Shaw would be good, Iavaroni (assuming it's not already a done deal for him to coach Memphis) might be my first choice. There are some candidates out there, I just want to stay away from the coaches who aren't going to utilize the team's abilities by slowing the game down and having an offense that consists of dumping the ball down low to a 21 year old guy expecting him to make something on his own every time down rather than running an actual offense and a system that will allow him to get easy buckets and utilize the athletic advantage he has over all of his peers. End of rant, start of a new era.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I want to stay away from Stan and Jeff.

I welcome the firing, however it's 3 weeks too late. Why are we always moving at snail pace? Ever since management said we were looking at Hill and his place in Orlando we've known his time was coming this summer. It took so long that some of us believed it'd happen next year. Everyone knew it was happening though.

Why wait till all the fast tempo coaches are off the market though?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

:bananallama: :cheer: :twave: :vbanana: :wbanana: :dpepper: :rbanana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :jump: :jump: :cbanana: 

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

lw32 said:


> I want to stay away from Stan and Jeff.
> 
> I welcome the firing, however it's 3 weeks too late. Why are we always moving at snail pace? Ever since management said we were looking at Hill and his place in Orlando we've known his time was coming this summer. It took so long that some of us believed it'd happen next year. Everyone knew it was happening though.
> 
> Why wait till all the fast tempo coaches are off the market though?


Besides Adelman, who else is locked up? 

There are plenty of coaches out there: Van Gundy 1 and Van Gundy 2, Chuck Person, Johnny Davis (haha), Brian Shaw, Larry Brown, Lionel Hollins, PJ Carlisimo, BJ Armstrong (yes, he wants to coach), Bernie Bickerstaff, Rick Carlisle, Eric Musselman, Bob Hill, Mike Fratello, Larry Brown, Paul Silas, Terry Stotts, Doug Collins, Terry Porter, Hubie Brown... 

:cheers: As long as Hill is out, I'm a happy happy man.:yay:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> Besides Adelman, who else is locked up?
> 
> There are plenty of coaches out there: Van Gundy 1 and Van Gundy 2, Chuck Person, Johnny Davis (haha), Brian Shaw, Larry Brown, Lionel Hollins, PJ Carlisimo, BJ Armstrong (yes, he wants to coach), Bernie Bickerstaff, Rick Carlisle, Eric Musselman, Bob Hill, Mike Fratello, Larry Brown, Paul Silas, Terry Stotts, Doug Collins, Terry Porter, Hubie Brown...
> 
> :cheers: As long as Hill is out, I'm a happy happy man.:yay:


Almost all of those coaches are defensive minded guys who will slow it down and limit the team.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Almost all of those coaches are defensive minded guys who will slow it down and limit the team.


They can't possibly slow it down more than Hill did...

Some offensive minded coaches you have in mind HJ?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

With Adelman out of the picture ... and to a lesser degree Sam Vincent ... it would be nice if Orlando finally decided to go big coach-wise and offer Donovan the world. Who knows if he'll be worth a crap as a coach in the NBA but it would be a hell of a story and get the organization a ton of publicity.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm telling you all

Our man is Brian Shaw.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> They can't possibly slow it down more than Hill did...
> 
> Some offensive minded coaches you have in mind HJ?


Not necessarily offensive minded, but I'd take a look at Billy Donovan (first choice), Terry Porter and Marc Iavaroni if he doesn't go to Memphis.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Adelman was absolutely perfect for this team with our players. I can't see how it wouldn't have worked out. I'm extremely pissed we didn't fire Hill earlier and hire Adelman.

Marc Iavaroni would be nice. However, everything I hear has him headed to Memphis.

Del Harris should be our guy now. The only problem would be his age, he's 70. 3 years would be all I expect though. His pace stats from 94-99 with the Lakers were never lower than 14th, and usually in the top 4. He knows how to help develop talent down low and should utilize Howard effectively.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

lw32 said:


> Adelman was absolutely perfect for this team with our players. I can't see how it wouldn't have worked out. I'm extremely pissed we didn't fire Hill earlier and hire Adelman.
> 
> Marc Iavaroni would be nice. However, everything I hear has him headed to Memphis.
> 
> Del Harris should be our guy now. The only problem would be his age, he's 70. 3 years would be all I expect though. His pace stats from 94-99 with the Lakers were never lower than 14th, and usually in the top 4. He knows how to help develop talent down low and should utilize Howard effectively.


Harris is a good idea, I definitely wouldn't mind him at all.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Donovan would be great... i think that he would really provide a spark... especially because he knows how to communicate and work with young talent. I think this is actually a better fit than Adelman, only because he adds to the youthful movement in orlando.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lw32 said:


> Adelman was absolutely perfect for this team with our players. I can't see how it wouldn't have worked out. I'm extremely pissed we didn't fire Hill earlier and hire Adelman.
> 
> Marc Iavaroni would be nice. However, everything I hear has him headed to Memphis.
> 
> Del Harris should be our guy now. The only problem would be his age, he's 70. 3 years would be all I expect though. His pace stats from 94-99 with the Lakers were never lower than 14th, and usually in the top 4. He knows how to help develop talent down low and should utilize Howard effectively.



You're assuming Adelman would have come here. If it is between Orlando and Houston, I think Adelman chooses Houston because they have a chance to win it all right now. Especially if Adelman can actually get Bonzi Wells in line.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> You're assuming Adelman would have come here. If it is between Orlando and Houston, I think Adelman chooses Houston because they have a chance to win it all right now. Especially if Adelman can actually get Bonzi Wells in line.


We should have had time on our side. Fired Hill at the latest straight after the playoff showing against Detroit and contacted Adelman immediately. He's been sitting out twiddling his thumbs for a year now, he's restless. I'm sure if we were the first to offer he would have come. We could have even done it half way through the season when we weren't reaching potential and the offense was stagnant.

Houston is obviously the better option, but we should have been making the deal before Houston had even fired Van Gundy. Adelman would have come here if we were the only team offering him a head coaching gig. That is if we offered before Houston.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

As for Donovan I'm not a fan of college coaches trying to make the switch. How many have worked out well? What makes you think Donovan will be any different?

I'm aware it's a nice story, and he's in Florida. But I'm skeptical of college coaches in the NBA. The track record is not good.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Iavaroni may not be tied up with Memphis after all. According to the Arizona Republic we've been granted permission to talk to him about our head coaching gig. Good news.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

lw32 said:


> Iavaroni may not be tied up with Memphis after all. According to the Arizona Republic we've been granted permission to talk to him about our head coaching gig. Good news.


Good news indeed, that makes me very happy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lw32 said:


> Iavaroni may not be tied up with Memphis after all. According to the Arizona Republic we've been granted permission to talk to him about our head coaching gig. Good news.



Saw that. Very interesting. I think at this point the best scenario for Orlando may be getting Iavaroni, re-signing Darko, and executing a sign and trade for Lewis (not including Darko).

This might be the year Gortat finally makes the team also. We are going to need another big man even if we do keep Darko.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Who would you S/T for Lewis if not Darko?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> Who would you S/T for Lewis if not Darko?



Just about anybody. Anything Seattle can get is a bonus because Lewis doesn't have to agree to a s/t. So anything we could give them, even cap relief, would be something.

If we do include Darko in a s/t i'd like to see what we plan on doing for big men.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Seattle would be more interested in a perimeter guy. I can't seem them taking on yet another big man. Perhaps one of our points?

If we trade Darko and we've addressed our perimeter scorer problem I'd love to see us address our point guard issue. We need someone who can feed the post. Nelson isn't the answer and still has some value, so I'd like for him to be gone too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Saw that. Very interesting. I think at this point the best scenario for Orlando may be getting Iavaroni, re-signing Darko, and executing a sign and trade for Lewis (not including Darko).
> 
> This might be the year Gortat finally makes the team also. We are going to need another big man even if we do keep Darko.


I forgot all about Gortat, I remember being really impressed watching him in the summer league. I wonder how he's progressed since then, I think he could probably be a good backup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope Stan Van Gundy is the next coach.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

There is a separate thread for player movement and management guys... Let's keep this about the next coach.

why is everyone so high on Iavaroni? because we want the next D'antoni? Can we provide any info on why Iavaroni would be a good fit?

Whoever we get, i'm going to be optimistic...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lw32 said:


> Seattle would be more interested in a perimeter guy. I can't seem them taking on yet another big man. Perhaps one of our points?
> 
> If we trade Darko and we've addressed our perimeter scorer problem I'd love to see us address our point guard issue. We need someone who can feed the post. Nelson isn't the answer and still has some value, so I'd like for him to be gone too.


I'd say it is too early to give up on Jameer. He looked good prior to last season and we don't have any resources to get anybody better at this point really. I think if we bring in a coach who opens things up a little bit you'll see Jameer average 15-5-4 next year hovering around 50% shooting.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I'd say it is too early to give up on Jameer. He looked good prior to last season and we don't have any resources to get anybody better at this point really. I think if we bring in a coach who opens things up a little bit you'll see Jameer average 15-5-4 next year hovering around 50% shooting.


That's my hope. I think with a new coach, a new system and a new season Jameer can regain some confidence and go back to the level he was at two years ago, and even improve on that. He's developed some decent chemistry with Dwight and that will only improve as they play together more. Jameer was restricted quite a bit by Brian Hill's offense, I think opening things up will help him get some easy buckets as well as set up Dwight and others for easy buckets.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Palm Beach Post: Former Heat coach *Stan Van Gundy*, who turned down an offer this week to coach the Indiana Pacers, said Thursday that he has "a great interest" in coaching the Orlando Magic next season.

Said Van Gundy: "It's a good job and not much of a lifestyle adjustment for my family."

Van Gundy said he had not been contacted by the Magic. 


Orlando Sentinel: *Bob Hill*, a former Magic assistant who has been head coach of four NBA teams, told the Orlando Sentinel on Thursday that he had sent an e-mail to Magic President Bob Vander Weide.

Former Magic guard *Brian Shaw*, who is currently an assistant coach with the Los Angeles Lakers, also wants to be considered for the Orlando opening.

The candidates for the Magic's job are numerous, although it appears Florida Gators Coach *Billy Donovan* is leaning toward staying at UF.


East Valley Tribune: Another NBA head coaching job is open, and with it another possible landing spot for Suns top assistant *Marc Iavaroni*.

The Orlando Magic parted ways with head coach Brian Hill on Thursday, and Iavaroni was quickly mentioned by The Orlando Sentinel as a possible replacement. Iavaroni is also considered a top candidate in Memphis and has been mentioned as a possibility in Seattle.

Iavaroni said Thursday he hasn't had any direct contact with any NBA team since the Suns ended their season last Friday.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

A lot of rumors swirling around, I also read that Rashard Lewis has a great relationship with Bob Hill from their time together in Seattle. If Hill can help us real in Lewis then he'd be more attractive to me, otherwise he'd be way down on my list.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I'd say it is too early to give up on Jameer. He looked good prior to last season and we don't have any resources to get anybody better at this point really. I think if we bring in a coach who opens things up a little bit you'll see Jameer average 15-5-4 next year hovering around 50% shooting.


I'm a big fan of the point guard who creates. I don't see that in Jameer. He looks for his shot a little too much for me and doesn't find Dwight enough. Now, all of that could very well be because of Brian Hill's gameplan, but I didn't see it in college either. I'd much rather have a playmaker than a poor man's Mike Bibby, but that's just my preference. I don't mind giving him a shot under a new system, but he hasn't shown me he's my type of point guard. He had a short stint where he was creating for others, but seems to always revert after a few weeks.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> A lot of rumors swirling around, I also read that Rashard Lewis has a great relationship with Bob Hill from their time together in Seattle. If Hill can help us real in Lewis then he'd be more attractive to me, otherwise he'd be way down on my list.


I wouldn't sign Bob Hill to attract Rashard Lewis. He's a good player, but he's not a superstar. There are a handful of player's who I'd sign a coach to attract, and Rashard isn't one. I'm a firm believer that the coach and his philosophies are just as important as most players. We need to make a good decision, there have been too many moves as of late.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cross Iavaroni off the list again, apparently he is in fact headed to Memphis to coach the Grizzlies.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Just read that too...I'm wondering if we're planning to hire a coach anytime soon. Doesn't seem like any legwork has been done, no real reports of coach visits. No public contact with coaches. Does Otis plan to hire a coach before the season starts? My train of thought is that it's a waste of time not to have ANY coach. The best player's improve during the summer, and while most have personal trainers and aren't necessarily training in Orlando with the coaches, they should at least know the structure and game plans for next year so they can PLAN their training around the shots they'll be getting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Finally I know who lw32 is. That took me a while, but it took me a while to figure it out


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

lw32 said:


> Just read that too...I'm wondering if we're planning to hire a coach anytime soon. Doesn't seem like any legwork has been done, no real reports of coach visits. No public contact with coaches. Does Otis plan to hire a coach before the season starts? My train of thought is that it's a waste of time not to have ANY coach. The best player's improve during the summer, and while most have personal trainers and aren't necessarily training in Orlando with the coaches, they should at least know the structure and game plans for next year so they can PLAN their training around the shots they'll be getting.


I hear you on that. It doesn't seem the team is even close to getting a coach, I'm not even sure they have a first choice in mind. They need to speed this process up before they're left with crap to pick from.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

The Magic have contacted Donovan but he's probably out... 


> The Orlando Magic have contacted the agent for University of Florida Coach Billy Donovan, trying to gauge his interest in becoming their next head coach.
> 
> His interest, though, remained unclear Tuesday because neither Donovan nor anyone from the Magic was discussing the issue. Much of the Magic staff was at the NBA Predraft Camp that opened Tuesday at Disney's Wide World of Sports. Donovan was in Destin for the Southeastern Conference spring meetings.


I dont think Donovan will be the coach for the Magic... (edit: Guess i was wrong)



> Florida Athletic Director Jeremy Foley also said Tuesday that Donovan was "close" to agreeing to a contract extension to remain in Gainesville.


But there is (minus Iavaroni):



> Donovan may be at the top of their list of candidates -- he is coming off back-to-back NCAA titles at Florida -- but they also are expected to interview, or at least inquire about, several others, including Suns assistant Marc Iavaroni, Pistons assistant Terry Porter, former Heat head coach Stan Van Gundy and Spurs assistant coach P.J. Carlesimo.
> 
> Another possibility for the Magic could be veteran Larry Brown, who has won both an NBA title in Detroit and an NCAA championship at Kansas. Brown, now a front-office executive in Philadelphia, said Tuesday that he could envision a return to coaching, but he declined to discuss the Magic opening or any other specific jobs.


Link


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

*THIS JUST IN!*

I am listening to the dan patrick show right now and he just said that Donovan is expected to sign with the Magic by the end of the week... I will post a link when this is official


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Billy Donovan is expected to become the next coach of the Orlando Magic after he was presented with a substantial contract offer, officials with the NBA team told the Orlando Sentinel.


Donovan Expected to accept offer from Magic


----------

